# Caber, aromasin, etc



## Omegareign (Jan 21, 2014)

whats up everyone.  Been a while since Ive started a post here.  anyhow, getting back into the game.   Used a lot of research site in my day.  Wanting to see the latest reviews on who is the best right now.  Or is it still a toss up like it used to be, never know what you'll get.  I'm looking for caber and aromsin particularly, was gonna go with GWP or MP, but want to get some feedback first since Ive been away for a while, let me know. Thanks


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm going with GWP right now. Everything is good so far


----------



## DF (Jan 21, 2014)

The compounds that I have used from GWP have been spot on.  Adex, Cialis, Viagra & TB500


----------



## Omegareign (Jan 21, 2014)

sounds like a plan then, GWP it is, thanks guys.


----------



## Omegareign (Jan 27, 2014)

So GWP doens't carry caber, they have prami.  Well prami and me don't mix, makes me sick as ****.  Looked up this stuff raloxifene, anyone heard of it.  Going to be running aromasin on this cycle, but need a anit prolactin like caber....anyone know if raloxifene will do the job for this instead ?  Also, who has the best caber these days?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 27, 2014)

No raloxifene is a SERM like nolva and clomid. It won't help prolactin.


----------



## snake (Jan 30, 2014)

I have used GWP, MP and IronDragon. GWP has never let me down but like you said, doesn't carry everything. ID has caber in liquid form but I never used it. Some guys say the liquid form is unstable and junk so I went with the prima from ID. It was good, no real sides but knocked me out. I got some some tadalafil from MP about 6 weeks ago it was really under dosed, had to double my dosage.


----------



## Improving (Jan 30, 2014)

snake said:


> I have used GWP, MP and IronDragon. GWP has never let me down but like you said, doesn't carry everything. ID has caber in liquid form but I never used it. Some guys say the liquid form is unstable and junk so I went with the prima from ID. It was good, no real sides but knocked me out. *I got some some tadalafil from MP about 6 weeks ago it was really under dosed, had to double my dosage*.



Wait what? How is this possible?


----------



## snake (Feb 1, 2014)

I check the bottle today Purity Solutions was the Tadalafil under dosed. Previously used MP and never had a problem with them.


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 1, 2014)

I use extreme peptide and all is good...


----------



## snake (Feb 1, 2014)

I'd like to add it was almost a year ago since I used MP.


----------



## goodfella (Feb 1, 2014)

maximpep has liquid caber. Using it now and working till my cabser tabs arrive. Only down side, I hear caber in liquid loses it's potency quicker/quickly after about a month of it being in it. Idk if true, but it's working fine for me now.


----------



## ProteinCarber (Feb 1, 2014)

Amplified Mass Triple X and testosterone was used by a friend of mine he made serious gains.  Looks like what you are ding is working will have to recommend this technique to others have them post result stats.  Never seen anyone gain as fast before small boosters make all the difference.


----------



## snake (Feb 1, 2014)

goodfella said:


> maximpep has liquid caber. Using it now and working till my cabser tabs arrive. Only down side, I hear caber in liquid loses it's potency quicker/quickly after about a month of it being in it. Idk if true, but it's working fine for me now.



I really wish someone could find and supply the research that says Caber breaks down in liquid form. Maybe just bro-science but no one will take the chance.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hardcore peptides have been my go to for some time now. I know their aro, cialis, and ralox are good at least


----------



## MustangDX (Feb 12, 2014)

Caber is definitely unstable in liquid form, I know from a bad experience of "Tren Dick".


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 12, 2014)

Still use GWP for my letro.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 12, 2014)

MustangDX said:


> Caber is definitely unstable in liquid form, I know from a bad experience of "Tren Dick".



it degrades quickly.  So if you get a fresh batch it will be pretty good for 2-3wks, but slowly will get less and less potent.  

tabs/pills are the way to go but they are $$$ compared to RC


----------

